# anti-rattle clips on front brakes??help!



## norice (Sep 22, 2003)

my girlfriend drives a 98 Sentra GXE. anyways she let a shop work on her brakes while she was away visiting her mom. anyways a week later the front left brake was chattering really bad. a bunch of people told me to replace the anti-rattle springs, but there weren't any on the car! so i bought a kit from pepboys that has the pad carrier and the anti-rattle springs. unfortunately i have no idea where the anti-rattle springs mount. i bought a haynes manual but they don't show where the springs mount. they only say to remove them when changing the pads. they show a picture of them in the diagram so i know they are the right part. they just don't show them mounted or how to mount them. she can't take the car back to the shop because it is really far away. any pictures or instruction would be greatly appreciated.
trevor


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Each brake pads has two holes on them: one near the top, and one near the bottom. The anti-rattle springs go in each whole. Basically all they do is keep the pads together, and make it easier to put the caliper on when you change them.

I'm sorry, but I wouldn't know where to get them. 

-PC


----------



## norice (Sep 22, 2003)

thanks for the reply! i already have the anti-rattle clips. they look like a really long U, but there are little L's that come off of the ends of the U.

can you try to be more specific how these hook up to the break pads? do they attach to the shims or the actual pad, because the Hayne's manual says there should be shims on some models but her brakes didn't have those either??!!!


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

norice said:


> *thanks for the reply! i already have the anti-rattle clips. they look like a really long U, but there are little L's that come off of the ends of the U.
> 
> can you try to be more specific how these hook up to the break pads? do they attach to the shims or the actual pad, because the Hayne's manual says there should be shims on some models but her brakes didn't have those either??!!! *


The plastic backing of each front pad has little holes. If the pads are on correctly, you can't miss them. One is toward the top, one is toward the bottom. Put the L's into those (one in outside pad and other in inside pad).

The shims are a piece of metal that is adhered to the back of a brake pad. Basically, it goes between the piston and the brake pad. You don't need the shims: I've used them with and without. Shims are necessary though if you have heat problems or brake hard, because as I have noted, the back of the brake pad melts, and gets warped. I believe the shims are there to prevent that from happening.

Shims and anti-rattle springs are only on the front also.

The shims line up pretty easily, the shims have little outdented holes that fit in the indented holes on the back of the pads.

-PC


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

I have some pictures I took just in case you don't understand and can email you(I have WAY too much time on my hands today).

-PC


----------



## norice (Sep 22, 2003)

yeah, pics would be great!
email to: [email protected]
thanks sooooooooo much!!!!


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

sent 

-PC


----------

